# Start online business from apartment



## loofelevi (May 10, 2007)

Hi,

I am in the process of starting an online business from my apartment, but I don't know if it is legal. On my lease it is stated that I cannot do business. I'm assuming it refers to people coming in and out of the apartment. But I only plan to run the business from my computer, online.

Is there a special business registration or license for an online business that is run from an apartment?

Is there zoning issues for an online business?

Can someone please point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance.

Loo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to say this,I'm not telling you what to do. If I were in your position I would go forward and follow my dream. I think as long as you don't have foot traffic, nobody will ever know. I started my business in the basement of my Condo and nobody was ever the wiser. .... JB


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Before I bought the condo that I live in and work from now, I lived in an apartment and worked out of it. The landlord knew what I did and didn't care. I really think they are referring to foot traffic, noise violations, parking situation, etc.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lou,

You need to contact your local city hall to find out the regulations for starting a home based business because it is different in every state and country. Some places might require a letter from your landlord to give you a business license.

If you explain to your landlord that you will not have people in and out and it will be conducted solely over the internet they might not have a problem with it. Better to ask now than get evicted later.


----------



## loofelevi (May 10, 2007)

Thank you all for the help.

Jasonda, Im gonna go ahead and ask my landlord.

Thanks again.

Loo


----------



## Pamela3 (Jul 27, 2008)

loofelevi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of starting an online business from my apartment, but I don't know if it is legal. On my lease it is stated that I cannot do business. I'm assuming it refers to people coming in and out of the apartment. But I only plan to run the business from my computer, online.
> 
> ...


I am also trying to start a business while living in an apartment. I found out some things while researching sites online like the small business association www.sba.com I think is the url. they have a lot of resources there with help for these kinds of questions and also getting the state website for your state helps too. I think internet sales is different than other types. But good luck in your start up.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

loofelevi said:


> Is there a special business registration or license for an online business that is run from an apartment?


Hi, Loo - You probably will need a permit (licence) from your city and county to go along with you licence from your state. I don't see any problem with running an on-line business from your apartment. Call your city. Good Luck!


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

Keep liability insurance in mind. It covers you when a customer, vendor, delivery guy trips and falls in your business (in this case, apartment). You can also look into inexpensive office suites where you get one small office in with a bunch of businesses that often share resources like a receptionist, fax, conference rooms, etc.

R.


----------



## AngelStorm (Sep 19, 2008)

My husband always says it's easier to get forgiveness than permission. I've been running by business out of my house on and off for 20 years... never had a problem, never asked about licensing, have a tax number, and pay my taxes. 

I guess I'm okay...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

AngelStorm said:


> My husband always says it's easier to get forgiveness than permission. I've been running by business out of my house on and off for 20 years... never had a problem, never asked about licensing, have a tax number, and pay my taxes.
> 
> I guess I'm okay...


 I 100 % agree with your husband. I feel if you pay the bills,what you do is your business. .... JB


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I 100 % agree with your husband. I feel if you pay the bills,what you do is your business. .... JB


In theory I agree with you, JB, but in practice, I have to disagree with you on that.

If someone is serious about running their business from home, they should spend the couple of hundred bucks to make sure they are fully compliant with all the legal requirements. If the business is just a hobby, then it's not so important.

A few things to consider. Without a licence you can't incorporate - can't get business insurance - can't get a health insurance plan for the employees if you have any - can't make more than $100,000. etc.

So, if you're going to do something, why not just do it right?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Tom, I think for someone starting out a tax Id# and desire are the keys. If the business gets going and the other factors you mentioned come into play the other hoops can be attained. I think having someone give you permission to use your property the way you want is wrong. I support you are the right things to do , according to the law. I just feel to get your feet wet in a business to have to jump through all those hoops is isn't needed. This is my opinion and I'm only giving my thoughts. I would never advise people to do anything,that they are not comfortable with. .... JB


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Many different ways to look at it. I hope all our opinions have given Loo (or is it Lou) something to think about.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Do people that sell stuff on eBay need a business license, or tax id? No. Do they need permission from a landlord? No. You can run a business as a sole proprietor, as long as you report the income on your tax returns without the heavier business identity. That being said, God willing you'll be there some day, and should you want an employee, etc., you'll transition to a formal business entity. Can a landlord forbid you from running an on-line business? Really? That seems, forgive the term, Un-American. I understand the foot traffic and all, but UPS and FedEx come to my neighborhood all the time, so deliveries shouldn't be an issue. And I'm not worried about a delivery guy falling when delivering t-shirts to me any more than if he slipped delivering me a TV (actually, I'd probably be more concerned about the TV!) But maybe some states, cities or other municipalities have strange rules, so I'll give the standard, check with an attorney statement.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, I think most leasing offices are referring to the foot traffic aspect of a business. If you want to be safe, you can ask. 

I mean, if your "business" is selling Avon, I doubt that's just cause to evict you, lol. 

IMO, you should be good.


----------

